# Savage 93F 22 mag problems?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I got this rifle new in the box for a mowing job I did a few times couple summers ago, 199.00 out the door.


Scope mounts was the first problem I had to deal with, Williams gun sights is in my back yard and never saw a sabvage 93 with this pattern.


But dealing with savage was nice in they sent e a rail for it.



Third problem was the mag, a bunch of reading on the net and a small set of channel locks deals with that.



Today I decided to shot it some. Been stored all winter in my deer blind. Not fireing the rounds. Looks like thre fireing pin is striking good but other wise duds rounds 4 out of 6 shots.

Bring to the house do a complete strip job and oiled well rebuilt it and same results.
Old style trigger, feels like about 12 pounds of pull remove reciever from the stock soak in my carb cleaner, blow dry oil well re assemble and same results. Only fires ever shot feeding shells seprate trigger is still attroches.
Where to look next.
I remember last squirrel season having to fire about ever 3d round a second time.

It sure was a squirrel gettter thought 47 squirrels 9 were not head shots longest shot 97 yards and closes was 3 power scope set all hair in the glass.

A year ago it got a desert sand paint camo job.



Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

did a little reading , Savage had some definite issues with the 93 22mag

it would be worth calling their customer service dept and see if they will fix it 

technically their warranty is 1 year but they may understand they have a bunch of bad 93's out there and want to make it right at a reasonable cost to you.

if not pawn shop get what money you can for it and get a new one , triggers are around 100 dollars for the 93


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have the very same gun, and the trigger is terrible. I got it used, and a good cleaning solved the problem. Although the trigger pull is very heavy. In your case, if you like the gun I would spring for a new trigger. But call Savage anyway, there may be a simple fix.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the new 93F comes with the accu-trigger , can't say what it is like on the 93 but the accutrigger on the MKII is great 

definitely worth calling savage


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Have an mkII that does not have the accutrigger
Picked it up at Dick.
Package gun with a scope, out the door for $139.
Pretty darn accurate but the worst trigger of anything I own.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Man I hate spellcheck


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

I've had a 93GL for about 15 years. Pre-Accutrigger.
I had no problem scoping it, it's been so long I've forgotten the manufacturer of the mount.
I've never had a lick of trouble with mine, but I agree the trigger is pretty stiff.

Over on Savage Shooters Forum there's a tutorial on how to do a simple trigger job on the old models.


----------



## mbritain2 (11 mo ago)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the new 93F comes with the accu-trigger , can't say what it is like on the 93 but the accutrigger on the MKII is great
> 
> definitely worth calling savage


----------



## mbritain2 (11 mo ago)

Did you buy scope mounts and rings? If so which ones did you buy? I just bought a new 93F and I'm confused on which mounts to buy.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't have the 93F however I have used and these EGW rails are my favorite they are on several guns now they allow you to get the scope as far forward or back as you need to fit you and your style of shooting.
my scopes all need to go forward usually till the back of the scope is right above the trigger.
decent budget rings that have served me well are the Weaver quad-lock I typically need Hight to clear the rail and use the extended to get far enough forward 
Picatinny Scope Mounts - Scope Mounts/Rings

Alleyooper passed on last year


----------

